# week 1 vs week 8



## KarlKronic (Jul 29, 2017)

I have some pictures from week 1 and week 8 of my plants despite the discoloration on the fence plant which has been replanted out around old barn yard and the breakage on tv tower plant, not to mention the worry of barn plant looking pretty yellow in the middle and very short, last but not least the garage plant looking good then getting blown over, but i think they are doing quite well especially the barn plant.
here ya go, first grow ever think im doing ok , let me know what ya think
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/images/smilies/tokie.gif 

View attachment Barn Plant week 1.jpg


View attachment Barn Plant 8 weeks.jpg


View attachment Tv Tower Plant week 1.jpg


View attachment Tv Tower Plant 8 weeks.jpg


View attachment Garage Plant week 1.jpg


View attachment Garage Plant 8 weeks.jpg


View attachment Fence Plant week 1.jpg


View attachment Fence Plant 8 weeks.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 29, 2017)

Lookin good!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2017)

Is that sun bleach on the last picture?


----------



## KarlKronic (Jul 29, 2017)

no the farmer who works the feilds sprayed a couple of days prior to this so some must have floated over as some other plants growing there yellowed as well


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2017)

What was sprayed?


----------

